# The revolution of the self-evident



## azimuthios (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.truth-out.org/revolution-self-evident-and-self-evidence-revolution/1319652018

Άρθρο μιας παιδικής μου φίλης που είναι αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια γλωσσολογίας στη Βοστόνη. Έχει πολιτικό και γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον. 

Καλή ανάγνωση! :)


----------

